# Did God rest?



## S. Spence (Apr 30, 2007)

Not too sure if this is the correct forum!

I was listening to a sermon last Wednesday night, in which the minister was talking about the activity of God in creation and salvation etc. 

The minister went on to talk on the immutability of God and made the connection that if God never changes then neither do His activities. I’ve been wondering since, is this correct? Did God’s activities not change on the seventh day of creation when He rested? Any comments would be helpful.


----------



## A5pointer (Apr 30, 2007)

Not sure if this answers your question but the emphasis on God resting was to show that unlike the other gods He does not strive with his creation or have to recreate. Other gods were said to lose control of their creations and on certain anniversaries would straighten things out.


----------



## larryjf (Apr 30, 2007)

The reference to His rest also had to do specifically with the initial act of creation, not resting from everything.


----------



## S. Spence (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks guys, I think I was sort of coming to that conclusion myself.


----------

